# Dressing to go out



## debodun (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 18, 2014)

Hahahahaha-when hubby and I were in our teens (can`t remember if we were married yet or not) we were stopped at a crosswalk for an elderly man who was crossing. It took forever for him to cross (at least in our teenage minds) and hubby said to me "If I ever get that old,please just shoot me!" So now,whenever he complains about his knee or anything,I say "Is it time yet?"


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2014)

when you feel it's time don't tell him, everyone loves surprises!:bigwink:


----------



## Ina (Jul 18, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson, Does your hubby think, "Is it time yet?" is still funny? My hubby glares at me when I tease him about his curly hair. He been bald since he was 30. :hide:


----------



## Shirley (Jul 20, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)




----------

